# II Giving Bonus Accommodation Certificate [Merged Threads]



## urban5 (Aug 13, 2010)

I received an accommodation certificate by email today.  II says its for being a valued member.  Cost for redemption is $199 and appears to be for the months of September through January.  I haven't looked to see whats available.  Anyone else receive one?


----------



## BevL (Aug 13, 2010)

They are usually given as an incentive to deposit a week that Interval wants.  Did you recently deposit a week with them or they gave it to you because you're such a nice person - which I'm sure you are?

If the latter, I think I deserve one too.

They can be quite useful in booking high demand areas or pretty much anything (with some exceptions) for last minute, up to 45 days before travel.  Each one is different and you've noted the grid that is attached, which is pretty standard.

You should be able to see it online in the "My Units" part of your account.


----------



## urban5 (Aug 13, 2010)

No I did not deposit any of my units, reading the email again it says this is for being a valued customer.


----------



## dmorea (Aug 13, 2010)

*Valued Customer!*

I got one too! In my account it shows an expiration date of August 2011 though i can only redeem it seems for Sept oct nov dec and Jan in  certain locations...

I appreciate it


----------



## BevL (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmm, I doubt I'll get one, I only have one week but that would come in mighty handy.  I'll have to keep an eye on my account for a while.

Have you tried it in a 45 day window to see if it works for that?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 16, 2010)

I received one this morning. 





> RESORT ACCOMMODATIONS CERTIFICATE​
> As a thank you for being a valued Interval member, you have been selected to receive a bonus week of resort accommodations. Page two of this certificate lists your choice of dates and exciting destinations. Availability is on a first-come, first-served basis, so don’t wait!
> 
> Just log in to Intervalworld.com, go to your My Units page, click the Vacation Exchange button next to your certificate and follow the instructions. Or, contact us via telephone at a number listed below.
> ...


I didn't make any deposits or do anything else to get this AC. Expires January 23, 2011.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dave M said:


> I received one this morning. I didn't make any deposits or do anything else to get this AC. Expires January 23, 2011.



I received one as well this morning, and I haven't used II since my very first year of ownership in 2003. I assume I'm targeted because I own desireable weeks.


----------



## BoaterMike (Aug 16, 2010)

I received one also.  I thought it might be since I was a relatively new member.  We also booked a Getaway week about 10 days ago.   In any event, this will take a bit of thought since we are already traveling two weeks in October.   

Mike


----------



## Alaskaboy (Aug 16, 2010)

I spoke with an agent today because, I was told they only came in the mail!!!!!!  Well, I will be checking my e-mail very carefully.


----------



## amshah97 (Aug 16, 2010)

My FIL got one this morning as well.  No luck for me.


----------



## saturn28 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Interval Just Gave Me a Free Accomodation Certificate*

II just emailed me a free Accomodation Certificate without having to deposit any week. Below is the letter that came with it. Just wondering if anyone else has received this.




> As a thank you for being a valued Interval member, you have been selected to receive a bonus week of
> resort accommodations. Page two of this certificate lists your choice of dates and exciting destinations.
> Availability is on a first-come, first-served basis, so don’t wait!
> Just log in to Intervalworld.com, go to your My Units page, click the Vacation Exchange button next to
> ...


----------



## Nickfromct (Aug 17, 2010)

nice.  We're there any decent destinations listed on page 2?


----------



## Janette (Aug 17, 2010)

We got one also. Living near HHI, we'll go out for a week when we get a chance. It is only good until the end of January.


----------



## AceValenta (Aug 17, 2010)

saturn28 said:


> II just emailed me a free Accomodation Certificate without having to deposit any week. Below is the letter that came with it. Just wondering if anyone else has received this.



Did you join the Destinations program? If you did there was a rumor that II was going to give AC's for those who keep their previous II account open.


----------



## Clark (Aug 17, 2010)

I've never put any resort into II and I got one. I've also let my membership expire.

So -- being a skeptical type, I took precautions before opening the .pdf file on the chance that it was bogus and some new kind of malicious software.

But hey, it lists Phoenix area and I will be there in Oct. Maybe I'll check this out ---


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 17, 2010)

No luck for me. 
Maybe these are targeted to those who DO NOT use II often enough??


----------



## jme (Aug 17, 2010)

got one too......it expires Jan 23 (must use before then). Times EXCLUDED are holidays, and include Nov 17-25, Dec 19-31, and Jan 17-31 (that's what they said, even tho they stop Jan 23).  

The remaining time between now and then sounds pretty nice, if someone can arrange a week to utilize on short notice. They ARE good deals.  We probably got them because we recently made two trades, and purchased two extra XYZ weeks. Guess they figured we were suckers for the extra weeks. Don't know how we'd be able to use this one, tho...already booked up as much as we can be. 

I'm sure they are simply trying to sell excess inventory and get something for it before they go unused.  If it meets your needs, a pearl is there for the taking. You can give it away with a guest certificate....i specifically asked.  But then you get into more fees, but still, it's a deal if you get what you want. 

for instance, Fall weeks in Williamsburg seem attractive to me....we're already doing one.......and there are beach weeks available, also Orlando, I think......good luck


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I got one in my new Marriott Corporate II account that expires Jan. 23, 2011 and I got one in my original personal II account that expires Aug. 2011 (This was the one I was expecting for enrolling in the points system).  The one in the corporate account was a surprise.  Unfortunately I don't think I can use it be most of the school holiday weeks are not included and we are not available Jersey week this year.

I didn't get either of these because of deposit to II and I never had an AC before so I have a few questions.

Can you get a Guest Certificate with it?
Can you use it at your home resort or another Marriott?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 17, 2010)

With this restriction:


> Certificate not valid for 17JAN to 31JAN travel dates.



The certificate really expires on January 17th.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2010)

NJMOM2 said:


> I got one in my new Marriott Corporate II account that expires Jan. 23, 2011 and I got one in my original personal II account that expires Aug. 2011 (This was the one I was expecting for enrolling in the points system).  The one in the corporate account was a surprise.  Unfortunately I don't think I can use it be most of the school holiday weeks are not included and we are not available Jersey week this year.
> 
> I didn't get either of these because of deposit to II and I never had an AC before so I have a few questions.
> 
> ...



Usually with an AC you can get a Guest Certificate for it, and you can use it to exchange to any available II resorts.  I say "usually" because I don't know if there are more severe limitations for these "Valued Customer" AC's, but if you can't do Guest Certs or other resorts then those things should be spelled out.  (FWIW, I don't see them spelled out on the Points-conversion-related AC, it appears to be typical.)


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 17, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> No luck for me.
> Maybe these are targeted to those who DO NOT use II often enough??



As Charlie Brown used to say, "I got a rock."  Nobody likes me.

Never get the American Express offers either.  These targeted promos certainly leave some of us holding an empty bag.

We own 3 weeks and usually make 2 II exchanges a year.  A friend of ours owns 1 week and usually exchanges.  He got the offer.  Maybe it has something to do with when your II membership expires.  His expires next year.  We signed up for 5 years and are good thru 2014.  Go figure.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 17, 2010)

We were using II for two exchanges a year, now it is four. We often buy getaways. We have an AC in our account.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 17, 2010)

We also got one.  We've been members of II since 1980, but the last exchange I did was in 2006.  We did not join the points program!


----------



## amshah97 (Aug 17, 2010)

amshah97 said:


> My FIL got one this morning as well.  No luck for me.



My FIL just told me that his II membership expired a few months back.  He's been getting emails to rejoin since then and then got one of these certificates.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 17, 2010)

amshah97 said:


> My FIL just told me that his II membership expired a few months back.  He's been getting emails to rejoin since then and then got one of these certificates.



But to use the AC, your FIL will have to renew his II membership. So a perfect plan for II. Give out this discounted week and then collect even more when he goes to buy it.


----------



## JimIg23 (Aug 17, 2010)

I got one today.  Already used it for Orlando!


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 18, 2010)

good morning

woke up this morning to find an AC in my old acct.  No letter, it just showed up.  Exp date 8/2011.  Is ythis the AC for keeping my old accoint paid or just a "nice guy" bonus from II???

please advise me here...


----------



## erm (Aug 18, 2010)

Mine showed up in my II account this morning.  No notice from II, it was just listed with the rest of my units.  I do a lot of trades and getaways and have 2 other ACs in my account.  I wish I knew the reason for this latest "gift".  I searched with it this morning and found some attractive possibilities.  Mine expires Jan 23rd (but really Jan17th).  Thanks II!
Got my email later in the day.  Said they wanted to thank me for being a valued customer.


----------



## lll1929 (Aug 18, 2010)

My sister has one in her account this morning.  Interesting considering her membership is also expired.  She only owns one week at Marriott Grande Vista.

Nothing for me


----------



## mas (Aug 18, 2010)

Add me to the list,  I got one in this morning's email.  I currently have three outstanding exchange requests.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have three II accounts and I got nothing, I must be one unlucky person


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 18, 2010)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> woke up this morning to find an AC in my old acct.  No letter, it just showed up.  Exp date 8/2011.  Is ythis the AC for keeping my old accoint paid or just a "nice guy" bonus from II???
> 
> please advise me here...



Puck, I'd guess the one you got is the one you were expecting for keeping your account open after enrolling, because you didn't get the "Valued Customer" email and because of its later expiration date.  I got mine, too, and posted to the thread on the Marriott Board.

I still am not one of the lucky ones to get the AC's talked about in this thread but am holding out hope because II seems to be giving out a certain number every day.  I'm not even sure I could use it but DANG!, why wouldn't anybody NOT want to considered a VALUED member of something, anything???  :hysterical:


----------



## carolbol (Aug 18, 2010)

ok I.I.   I want one too....please


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't get one either


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 18, 2010)

I got two  but probably won't be able to use either of them.  Could I buy one then give it back to II for exchange for a later date?  I've never received an A/C before so I don't know how they work.


----------



## lll1929 (Aug 18, 2010)

1st Class said:


> I got two  but probably won't be able to use either of them.  Could I buy one then give it back to II for exchange for a later date?  I've never received an A/C before so I don't know how they work.



AC's don't work like that, sorry. 

These particular AC's for Jan expiration date are highly restricted.  Typically you would be able to select anything within 59 days in II but it's not allowing this action.  You are resticted only to the locations on the grid.

You can always give it to someone and have them pay the fee and guest certificate fee if you aren't planning to use it.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 18, 2010)

No email, but AC was in my II account when I logged in earlier. This is the most restrictive AC I have ever received. As stated above, even within Flexchange it pops up the chart when you try to an area that is not on the chart - like Hawaii.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 18, 2010)

good afternoon

Sue...

this is a weird one. It expires in August/2011, but I can't see less than 59 day inventory!!!

yikes!!!


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 18, 2010)

i didnt get one - wish i did. we exchange 4 weeks a year with II.


----------



## jjluhman (Aug 18, 2010)

I just (10 minutes ago) received the valued customer E-mail, but the week is not in my II account yet.


----------



## dmorea (Aug 18, 2010)

*Maybe someones fooling with the interval records....*

I am up to three, as of today! Cant see any reason why!


----------



## buzzy (Aug 18, 2010)

*Just got one*

I just got the email but it is not in my II account...how long does it usually take before it shows up?


----------



## ironweed (Aug 18, 2010)

*Go my "BONUS WEEK" email today.   Certificate not yet posted to my account.  No mention of any fee....  
*


As a thank-you for your valued membership, we are pleased to give you a Bonus Week! You have been selected as part of a very small group of Interval members to be included in this exclusive opportunity.
With your Bonus Week certificate, enjoy the chance to take an additional vacation to destinations such as:
•	Las Vegas, Nevada
•	Palm Desert, California
•	Atlantic City, New Jersey
•	Fort Lauderdale, Florida
•	Park City, Utah
•	Puerto Vallarta, Mexico
•	Austrian Alps
•	Canary Islands, Spain
•	Poconos, Pennsylvania
•	Cape Cod, Massachusetts
•	Sedona, Arizona
•	San Diego Area, California
•	Cabo San Lucas, Mexico
•	And More …

Visit IntervalWorld.com to redeem your Bonus Week certificate, which will be ready for use in the My Units section no later than August 23, 2010. Travel must be completed by January 23, 2011, and availability is on a first-come, first-served basis, so secure your fun-filled vacation to an unforgettable destination today!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 18, 2010)

This maybe a repeat question.  When you join the new Marriott's point system which you still be able to receive an AC in future years?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 18, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> This maybe a repeat question.  When you join the new Marriott's point system which you still be able to receive an AC in future years?



Lousy answer, but nobody knows.  Marriott and II both say that our new/corporate II accounts will work exactly the same way as our old/individual accounts, and so far that appears to be true as far as searching for exchanges online.  As well, the II glitch that occurred last week with those "XYZ" weeks showing up in II accounts happened in both types, which supports the "exactly the same" statement and might lead us to believe that XYZ Promotion weeks will be available in the new/corp accounts.

But until somebody has done a week-for-week exchange the old way in a new account, we're all just speculating.  I would think that if they're correct with the "exactly the same" stuff then we'll have access to AC's for high-value week deposits, but I do wonder - if our weeks are in the new/corp II accounts will we get the same AC mailing from II that similar un-enrolled weeks will get?  I suppose we'll know that whenever a new round of mailings goes out and the first enrolled member posts that s/he received an AC offer.

The only halfway definite answer I could get from an II rep about this was, IF they do offer AC's to enrolled owners, "most likely" the fees for usage of those AC's will not be covered by the DC annual fees.


----------



## RFW (Aug 18, 2010)

I have gotten 2 of them, for no apparent reason other than the 'thank you' explanation. Since I have a number of outstanding exchanges with them for the same periods covered by the certificates, not of much value to me. We have not done any exchanges in the past couple of years, so I just assumed they were trying to move inventory during off peak periods.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 18, 2010)

I got one today.   No clue as to if and how we'll use it.   Reading through the thread there just doesn't seem to be a standard reason why some are getting them and others aren't.   

Whatever the reason, II has sure been a good business for me lately.   I've had 5 successful exchanges and a couple getaways.  A couple frustrating calls but the most of them have been very positive with friendly and helpful reps.


----------



## Nickfromct (Aug 18, 2010)

I recieved one today. I need more vacation time.  If anyone doubts there are too many timeshare units out there, I think for each you you have, you could have received several in return from II (A/C  for Deposit, 2 for 1, Bonus week A/C, etc.)


----------



## PamMo (Aug 18, 2010)

*Only II messages I get are for Getaways!*

I keep getting messages from II hyping their fabulous Getaways! No AC here.


----------



## ngmaui (Aug 18, 2010)

PamMo said:


> I keep getting messages from II hyping their fabulous Getaways! No AC here.



Same here...waiting for my freebie too


----------



## rwpeterson (Aug 18, 2010)

We got ours today.  We also have one from depositing one of our weeks earlier this summer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2010)

ironweed said:


> *Go my "BONUS WEEK" email today.   Certificate not yet posted to my account.  No mention of any fee....
> *



The fee is mentioned in the fine print.


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 19, 2010)

lll1929 said:


> AC's don't work like that, sorry.
> 
> These particular AC's for Jan expiration date are highly restricted.  Typically you would be able to select anything within 59 days in II but it's not allowing this action.  You are resticted only to the locations on the grid.
> 
> *You can always give it to someone and have them pay the fee and guest certificate fee if you aren't planning to use it.*



Thank you.  Wish I could use them, but since I can't have offered them to family members.  What a nice little surprise to find in my II account.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2010)

We now have two in our account. Called II to ask why, they indicated we likely got two because we own two resorts. One for each week we own. Anyone else that owns multiple weeks get more than one?


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 19, 2010)

We own two weeks, but have not received any surprise ACs. 

 Even if I would have trouble using one by January, (I still have a couple left from the "buy a Getaway get an AC" special) I still want one!!!  We just squeezed in a one bedroom October week at Timber Lodge with one AC.  Fun to have that challenge.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 21, 2010)

Heard another version of the story from customer service today - only owners of certain resorts receive these AC's - namely Royal Resorts in Cancun, Marriott Horizons, Marriott Cypress, and a few others.  I asked why, and I was told that's the way the cookie crumbles.  Oh well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2010)

ada903 said:


> Heard another version of the story from customer service today - only owners of certain resorts receive these AC's - namely Royal Resorts in Cancun, Marriott Horizons, Marriott Cypress, and a few others.  I asked why, and I was told that's the way the cookie crumbles.  Oh well.



What is happening is that one department is putting the ACs out there and the customer service department isn't getting the memo.


----------



## buzzy (Aug 22, 2010)

ada903 said:


> Heard another version of the story from customer service today - only owners of certain resorts receive these AC's - namely Royal Resorts in Cancun, Marriott Horizons, Marriott Cypress, and a few others.  I asked why, and I was told that's the way the cookie crumbles.  Oh well.



We received one and we Marriott Beachplace


----------



## Quilter (Aug 22, 2010)

ada903 said:


> Heard another version of the story from customer service today - only owners of certain resorts receive these AC's - namely Royal Resorts in Cancun, Marriott Horizons, Marriott Cypress, and a few others.  I asked why, and I was told that's the way the cookie crumbles.  Oh well.



I also had a very long conversation today with an II rep I've dealt with since '99 who is now in customer service and the bottom line was the same as this.   (The first part of our long conversation today was about XYZ weeks, but I'm going to refer to that in an XYZ thread I started).   

The one other tidbit she mentioned was that some of the targeted resorts belonged to the Florida Club.  That's all she'd say as the resorts were an internal matter and not to be disclosed to members.    The email says "loyal customer" but  some people who have let their membership lapse have received the offer.  So why write the email to say "loyal customer?"   Not a very good pr strategy since members will talk to each other.   This leaves some other very loyal customers feeling slighted.   I told the rep that the internet makes for a community that is nationwide (and even larger) and II members share information.   She was frustrated that the members share the information which leads to many calls to II from the untargeted members asking why they didn't get the offer.   Now as I said above, I've specifically called this rep many times since we bought our Marriott's and joined II.   I like dealing with her.   I know I'll get good service from her and she knows her stuff.   However, she's dealing with the customer service aspect of these certificates and customers calling to ask why they didn't get one.   How did they find out?   The internet.   Her position seemed to be that customers cause problems when they share information and why can't they understand that II wants to target some members and not others?   

We're not talking about children wanting to know why Mommy favors them best.   We're talking about adult  property owner/members who are trying to figure out if there's a computer glitch, an oversight, etc. for the reason their loyalty wasn't noticed and rewarded.   

Don't you think the email should have been more forthcoming and just stated it was being given to some owners at select resorts instead of saying it was due to loyalty?   

I want to make it clear that we did receive one of these bonus weeks.   I've booked a Nov. week at Grande Ocean.   It was a nice perk.   Like other Tuggers who have been guessing what the common denominator was for this offer, I was curious.  Since it seemed II was trying to move low demand inventory I mentioned I heard some members have received more than one of these offers and asked if I could get a second one for another week at Grande Ocean since it was sitting in the inventory.  This brought out more frustration from the rep because of the internet "talk".    It would seem all companies would understand the web is part of life with customers sharing experiences.   I have a difficult time understanding how leaders of II wouldn't expect members to share information on websites like TUG, surely they're aware of this website.   Beyond TUG there are the groups for individual resorts where owners share their experiences with trading.  

So that brings me back to the question, how could II have better written their email so as not to lead some very loyal customers to the feeling of being slighted because they're not loyal enough?   Also, how could it have been better worded to create less confusion as to why or even how many a customer could expect to receive?


----------



## Quilter (Aug 22, 2010)

1st Class said:


> I got two  but probably won't be able to use either of them.  Could I buy one then give it back to II for exchange for a later date?  I've never received an A/C before so I don't know how they work.



Can you tell me what resorts you own?   You'll notice from my earlier post that I'm trying to figure out why some people got more than one.   Since the II rep mentioned Florida Club and I've heard from other Ocean Pointe owners who received one of these I thought that was the reason I received one.   Looking back through this thread I see that DaveM got one and he owns Grande Ocean Gold.   I own Grande Ocean Gold.   So why not another one for that?


----------



## rosepointe (Aug 23, 2010)

Quilter said:


> I also had a very long conversation today with an II rep I've dealt with since '99 who is now in customer service and the bottom line was the same as this.   (The first part of our long conversation today was about XYZ weeks, but I'm going to refer to that in an XYZ thread I started).
> 
> The one other tidbit she mentioned was that some of the targeted resorts belonged to the Florida Club.  That's all she'd say as the resorts were an internal matter and not to be disclosed to members.    The email says "loyal customer" but  some people who have let their membership lapse have received the offer.  So why write the email to say "loyal customer?"   Not a very good pr strategy since members will talk to each other.   This leaves some other very loyal customers feeling slighted.   I told the rep that the internet makes for a community that is nationwide (and even larger) and II members share information.   She was frustrated that the members share the information which leads to many calls to II from the untargeted members asking why they didn't get the offer.   Now as I said above, I've specifically called this rep many times since we bought our Marriott's and joined II.   I like dealing with her.   I know I'll get good service from her and she knows her stuff.   However, she's dealing with the customer service aspect of these certificates and customers calling to ask why they didn't get one.   How did they find out?   The internet.   Her position seemed to be that customers cause problems when they share information and why can't they understand that II wants to target some members and not others?
> 
> ...



Oh well...I was also told only certain resorts were given these...and the Aruba Surf was not one of them.  

I cannot complain since we have gotten for deposits in the past.  However I agree one must take into consideration the flow of info on the internet.  It amazes me that I got an answer on the 1st call and did not have to use the 3phone call rule I have and then average out the responses I get.

Sue:rofl:


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 23, 2010)

good morning...

perhaps time for another merged thread...

please see my post #65 on the bonus week/II thread.  In the Marriott column...


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 25, 2010)

Quilter said:


> Can you tell me what resorts you own?   You'll notice from my earlier post that I'm trying to figure out why some people got more than one.   Since the II rep mentioned Florida Club and I've heard from other Ocean Pointe owners who received one of these I thought that was the reason I received one.   Looking back through this thread I see that DaveM got one and he owns Grande Ocean Gold.   I own Grande Ocean Gold.   So why not another one for that?



Sorry for the delayed response, but I was busy getting a week for a family member.    When speaking to the II rep yesterday he said I got two ACs because I own Florida Club and Cypress Harbour.  I would be interested in seeing the distribution of the ACs by resort if you wouldn't mind posting what you've found.


----------



## lll1929 (Aug 25, 2010)

My Sister recieved one for Grande Vista which is a part of the Florida Club.  I on the otherhand did NOT recieve one for Aruba Ocean Club.


----------

